# Gravity Avenue B



## sport7

Been looking for a new set of wheels and the Gravity Avenue B looks to be better than the Big Box stores.

Anyone with some experience with this bike? Very little in regard to reviews on the net about this, but I did note a mention that this bike had double walled rims and a cassette, which puts it a notch above the big box outlets.

MicroShift RD-R86 for 8 speed is listed as the derailleur, not sure what brand that may be as it is not listed - maybe Shimano? Is this a plastic derailleur and what kind of durability do these have.

The fork is steel, so that's a plus; i would prefer the whole frame be steel but probably not possible in this price range. My guess is the steal fork will help a small bit in the comfort on this bike.

Under $300, would this be the best under 300 choice at BD? I don't need the bike right away, so am taking some time to think this one out. Assembling a bike is not an issue for me, in fact that would be part of the fun.


----------



## covenant

sport7 said:


> MicroShift RD-R86 for 8 speed is listed as the derailleur, not sure what brand that may be as it is not listed - maybe Shimano?


Sunrace



sport7 said:


> I don't need the bike right away, so am taking some time to think this one out.


During that time save some more money and buy a better bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## sport7

covenant said:


> Sunrace
> 
> 
> 
> During that time save some more money and buy a better bike. :thumbsup:


um this is a better bike to me. Can you imagine riding an old low end - too small Giant road bike from the 80's?

Now that i think about it, anything BD sells is a better bike for me.


----------



## covenant

Ride your tandem....


----------



## sport7

covenant said:


> Ride your tandem....


thanks.....and i do.

Also ride my old, old mountain bike. The tandem i ride with a friend who needs me to steer, this new bike will be for those other times.

The tandem was found used on Craigslist and may go that route too on the road bike. Getting that old but great Schwinn Duo Sport back from the grave was half the fun, it taught me more about bike mechanics than I have learned decades previously. 

So its tempting to go used again. Used and old bikes are best to be taken fully apart and rebuilt if one has the talent/time. i probably will do that anyway if i buy this new one, it will be a different kind of fun. So whatever its still win/win whether used or new.

The bottom brackets on these new bikes do concern me though, have read a few reviews that they tend to fail quickly. But looking at the bright side, this will be extended fun and learning about the new to me sealed bottom brackets. Apparently it is best to just get a new Shimano one right away, but i am curious if there is a way to grease low end cartridges and make them work just as well. 

Anyone know?


----------



## darth sidious

I bought an ave c for my wife cause it was comparable to the specialized wsd bike for 649 at the lbs. 

I will tell you the bike itself is great she rode it on a 50 and 60 mile ride plus all the training we do around the house and training she does on the trainer. 

I have since upgraded her front derailer to a 105, got it off ebay for 25 bucks, the micro 8 is fine. The micro 8 shifters on the other hand have a very long throw before they shift, i only found this out after i myself test rode some modern bikes as I ride an old schwinn. I picked up a set of sora shifters 3x8 flight deck, I also purchased a carbon fork to replace the steel one. perfomance bike has an forte axis for 1 bill.


----------



## sport7

darth sidious said:


> I bought an ave c for my wife cause it was comparable to the specialized wsd bike for 649 at the lbs.
> 
> I will tell you the bike itself is great she rode it on a 50 and 60 mile ride plus all the training we do around the house and training she does on the trainer.


thanks Darth

Also been considering a steel frame bike too. The Galaxy Steel is about gone, but BD says they will be coming out with quite a few steel bikes for this year.


----------

